# Solvang Autumn or Bass Lake Powerhouse Double



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Both events fall on the same day, October 13th. Bass Lake has about 1,000' less gain and is my only organized event I've DNFed. I've done the spring Solvang route twice. Any preferences from the crowd?


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Bass Lake, you know you want to get that finish


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

CABGPatchKid said:


> Bass Lake, you know you want to get that finish


++1 on this!

Unless you're not interested in food at the end........ Or during........
YMMV
-dg


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah good point on the revenge of my only DNF. I was curious if anyone who has done both had a preference.


----------

